# My new vanity AND my pathetic MAC collection! :D Enjoy!



## Didididums (Mar 7, 2010)

Oke, here goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






My Table
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...5922222222.jpg



Mt cute little nail stuff tray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...0061222222.jpg


My really small MAC makeup collection: Studio fix powder plus foundation in C3, Blush Ombre in Azalea Blossom, Pigment in Old Gold and my brush cleaner :O
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...0322222222.jpg


My slowly building brush collection: 129, 130, 275, 217 and 222.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...0302222222.jpg




I have a load of other mostly drug store branded makeup too but didn't have the time to post. Hopefylly this baby collection builds up a little more sometimes soon!

Hope you enjoyed


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Mar 7, 2010)

Aw, that looks so pretty! I like your Vanity area. I also love your wall paper! So cute!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 7, 2010)

You got to start somewhere


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

So organised and so pretty!


----------



## Ms.Nluv (Mar 17, 2010)

Great set up ..


----------



## n_c (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

It's very neat and tidy, love it.


----------

